# Have Baptists Changed, or has Culture? A Baptist



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2007)

Have Baptists Changed or Has Culture? A Baptist View of the Family by Dr Russell Moore.

Russell Moore's messages have been consistently good. I link them when there is a new one out--and I am not even Baptist!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2007)

sirhicks said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > --and I am not even Baptist!
> ...



Stop it!


----------



## Herald (Sep 26, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



J - the door is always open. You simply need to reach out and grab the free gift and then it is yours.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 27, 2007)

Jacob has the free gift, but he still could become a Baptist.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 27, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



I can fill the baptistry tomorrow, if you'd like!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > sirhicks said:
> ...



I was baptised by immersion, for the record.


----------

